# Calais 'ticket office' overnight still OK?



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

We've got a 'red eye' early ferry to catch next week and was wanting to use that sport again to overnight - has anyone used it recently?

Cheers


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Er... which 'sport?'

If you mean the Eurovillage place by the trains, I stayed overnight a couple of weeks ago across the road from the shops; for free.
They seem to have moved the parking from the one on my map, to the big park where the sign is.
Alan


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

rosalan said:


> Er... which 'sport?'
> 
> If you mean the Eurovillage place by the trains, I stayed overnight a couple of weeks ago across the road from the shops; for free.
> They seem to have moved the parking from the one on my map, to the big park where the sign is.
> Alan


The spot by the ticket office Alan  There was a JPEG map posted on here a while ago, we used it last year on our outbound.

No shops in sight, it was ideal.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

we used the ticket iffice car park 3 weeks ago.. No problems..

IS there any reason why you posted this in jokes section and trivia ?.
Waiting for a punchline... :lol:


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

tonka said:


> we used the ticket iffice car park 3 weeks ago.. No problems..
> 
> IS there any reason why you posted this in jokes section and trivia ?.
> Waiting for a punchline... :lol:


Sampling too many reds so we can decide what we like to stock up on.... Hic.

Mod edit: have a glass or 3 for me, moved to wildcamping/parking


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Is this the Ferry?


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

Hi Addie

we used the Calais Ferry ticket office parking area the other week for an early morning ferry back to the UK & all was ok apart from its always that bit noisier 

I had to go through the security check to make sure we didn't have any "extra non paying passengers" at check in so I asked the guys there if they had problems with campers sleeping overnight at the ticket office & he said no not there but they do at other sites around calais

hope I haven't put my foot in it & given them ideas


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi Addie,

We found a very quiet spot outside the cemetery just up the sea front road at Bleriot Plage. It wouldn't suit big vans but was fine for a bit of stealth camping!

Lesley


----------



## rod_vw (May 10, 2005)

We've used the park by the ticket office many times over the past 15+ years and never had a problem.

Lighting, security patrols, maybe even cameras so with the exception of a bit of noise this should be one of the safest/best places to 'overnight' on the way in or out.

Rod


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

It's here for those interested.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

ob1 said:


> It's here for those interested.


Thanks ob1 - that's the graphic I was trying to describe on my third Merlot! :roll: :lol:

No hangover today though, so must be good stuff  Cheers everyone


----------



## rod_vw (May 10, 2005)

You won't be the first to miss that exit right SP 'Centre Ville' and end up going down the motorway to the next junction only to turn around and come back!!

Rod


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Glad that I'm not the only one then!


----------

